# Hosta in a pond?



## mort (9 May 2016)

Has anyone actually grown a hosta in a pond? I have a few that always get munched even though we have literally hundreds of frogs (when we doubled the size of our pond a few years ago we collected over 200 from the old one). Have varying depths available from a few inches up but was thinking maybe potting and leaving the bottom of the pot only in water, so it's in standing water but not completely submerged. I see other people have tried it but also read that the roots need to be able to breath.
any ideas?


----------



## Martin in Holland (10 May 2016)

Can you grow them on the edge of your pond (out of the water), their leaves will grow over the edge and the plant will be much happier, Hosta does not like it's feet wet. there are some Hosta species that aren't munched on as much by snails and slugs, you could also try to keep them in a pot (still out of the water) place the pot into the ground, leaving the rim above it, place a copper strip around that pot rim to avoid snails and slugs to get into the pot.


----------



## mort (10 May 2016)

Thanks, it was only a thought really as I came across some pictures yesterday where they had been added to a pond and apparently they did fantastic. The discussion about the roots needing to breath was never really answered on the thread but it was updated over a couple of years and they overwintered in the pond fine and kept coming back. So my thought were more of an experiment situation. I'll probably still have a crack with a few shoots from each to see how they do and keep the other like you suggested.


----------



## alto (10 May 2016)

It's a shame this Gardenweb thread didn't update through the years - what a fantastic pond in the first post 

More photos through the seasons in this thread (same poster)



> Diana Grenfell's New Encyclopedia of Hostas lists the species water lovers.



- thanks for making me think about this


----------



## mort (10 May 2016)

Thanks, looks an interesting thread.


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 May 2016)

That thread is showing Hostas in water, but here it is a stream which will have more "air" in the the water and in winter time it will probably be dry...awesome thread by the way.


----------



## alto (12 May 2016)

Martin in China said:


> in winter time it will probably be dry


doesn't look it from the second linked season photos 

Found a brief mention elsewhere of someone that also had planted hostas in the pond - as a trial that worked, unfortunately no mention of varieties (or photos or details  )


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 May 2016)

Indeed, not a dry looking stream....I didn't scrolled down enough before. I wouldn't place a Hosta "Thumbnail" in the water though, but I guess there are Hostas that are OK with wet feet.
I'm keen to see how it works out for you, keep us posted.


----------

